# I got yelled at today....



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

by the subsitute mail lady!! yesterday as the mail lady was getting in the truck and leaving i took peanut out to go pee he didnt even see her bark growl or anything. today she wouldnt come to my house i had to go out to give her the mail and she yelled at me. she told me next time she is in the neighborhood i better not have my dog out until she is completely gone out of the neighboorhood. i was polite to her i just told her he has never left the yard before but next time i know shes in the neighborhood i will watch before i let my dog out to pee she shoved the mail in my hand and took off.

i could see if he did something to her but he didnt and he has been really good with geroge our normal mailman hes been out peeing at the time he came to my house and nothing from peanut and no complaints from george.

i felt like calling the post office to complain about the rudeness of the mail lady but thought if i did so i might bring hell to myself. anyways i just wanted to vent


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I would call and complain. That was really rude and bad customer service.

We had a mail person mace a whole litter of 6 week old puppies on our street as well as our dog.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

There was no reason for her to go off on you like that.I might would call and complain too.
I'm kinda spiteful though.I think if it was me and I saw her coming I would take Pretty Girl out right then on purpose to use the bathroom.On a leash of course.Is your mail box by the road or on your house?If you are in your yard and the mail box is by the road,she can't tell you that you can't have your dog out there on a leash using the bathroom.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

my mailbox is next to my house. she had already passed all the houses and was getting in her truck to leave when he went out to pee i didnt see any harm in it and he didnt even notice her. (she had her truck parked across the street from my house). my worry if i complained is one not getting my mail delivered and two can she complain to the county about Peanut? he is licensed and current on rabies. i just dont want to do anything to chance him


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah I can see why you would be worried about it.Hmmm.I'm not sure.
It's a good thing that she's not your regular mailman.That would suck having to deal with her day in and day out.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

As long as APBT's are legal. She has nothing to complain about. If she doesn't give you your mail you can complain about that too. She shouldn't be a mail person if she can't deal with people and animals appropriately.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

we do not have BSL in my area so hes allowed to be here and he is UTD with the county. If I have anymore issues with her I think I may complain. I am not the type to do that (I am a shy easy going person) but seriously I was offened.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i would have called and made a complaint right there.. no reason to act like that.. is there a fence between your mailbox and house?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

no there is no fence. I think I will see if she comes back anymore and if anything happens with my mail delivery because of this.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i would call and complain


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

if Peanut wasn't on leash she might be able to complain, but i don't see how she could, really if he didn't even LOOK at her. lady is just being a grumpy biznatch, i would complain.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

ah man I would have been chewing that woman out! 
I would complain and complain until I couldnt complain no more...then do it again


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Nope...in myopinion you should shut up and take your lumps.
If the ost office finds out you have a "dangerous breed on the loose" they can deny you mail delivery and make you out to be a low life to your neighbors.
This is something you just have to accept owning a pit bull.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Nope...in myopinion you should shut up and take your lumps.
> If the ost office finds out you have a "dangerous breed on the loose" they can deny you mail delivery and make you out to be a low life to your neighbors.
> This is something you just have to accept owning a pit bull.


see that is my other thing i thought about this and thats why i didnt call but she was in the truck leaving so i didnt see a problem with my dog going out to pee since he had to hold it while she was walking the neighborhood. just the way she approached it was what bothered me she could have been nice my dog didnt see her nothing happened she didnt even have contact with him. she could have talked to me instead of yell at me and try passing my house. just because i have a dog let alone a pitbull doesnt mean she couldnt have just had a conversation with me. i do understand post office workers being scared of dogs but geeze mean. i was polite to her and told her i would keep an eye out especially while she is our subsitute mail person.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

If she did that to me I would make sure I was outside with Enzo everyday waiting for her to come with my mail. I dont take **** from anyone when it comes to people talking down on Enzo. If he didnt do anything wrong she has nothing on you


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

no all he did was come out pee on my tree and come back in the house


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> no all he did was come out pee on my tree and come back in the house


Dont let it bother you if he didnt do anything. I had this one lady almost jump of the sidewalk into traffic because she saw Enzo walking on the sidewalk. I laughed at her and said "he is only a puppy". I'm just a complete d*** when it comes to stuff like that and will make your life hell LOL


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah she acted like as if he chased her down the street or something thats why i was kind of caught off guard. i just want my regular mail main back


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Maybe she has had a bad experience before and just holds a grudge


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

thats what i was thinking when i told Josh about it but still i didnt have him outside when i went to give her outgoing mail. she could have talked to me insted of yell at me i understand fear of dogs in her job. i was unaware she even noticed him out peeing


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Maybe you can talk to the regular mailman about how to proceed? This mail person might be a regular trouble-maker and your complaint might be welcome if they want to get rid of them. If the person is the type that the boss always protects, I'm sure your regular can tell you it's not a good idea to complain.


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

I would call down there and complain. They should not have someone who is like that doing a job that has to be around dogs. even if its just walking by. Its like saying if i see your kid outside you cant have your mail.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

CraziNate said:


> If she did that to me I would make sure I was outside with Enzo everyday waiting for her to come with my mail. I dont take **** from anyone when it comes to people talking down on Enzo. If he didnt do anything wrong she has nothing on you


you are wrong ....
she can have your whole street go pick up mail at the post office over one "dangerous" dog complaint......
when dealing with uncle sam you gotta have your t's crossed and i's dotted


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> you are wrong ....
> she can have your whole street go pick up mail at the post office over one "dangerous" dog complaint......
> when dealing with uncle sam you gotta have your t's crossed and i's dotted


There is nothing wrong with that, just they way I would handle it

Thats just me tho, I pay all my bills online and never deal with the mail so that would have no effect on me. The thing is Peanut didnt do one single thing so there is nothing to complain about. The lady was being a douche


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree with Sampson's dad.... Just make the woman happy. Maybe there is a reason she is a SUBSTITUTE... It still sux though.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

thats retarded, theres no dangerous dog to complain about!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't anybody whoop anybody anymore? Smack her in the mouth next time. Sure, you'll pay a fine, but it should shut her up lol.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Don't anybody whoop anybody anymore? Smack her in the mouth next time. Sure, you'll pay a fine, but it should shut her up lol.


+1

If the mail lady get deal with dogs then she needs to get another job


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The penalty for assaulting a mail carrier, which is a federal offense, is up to 25 years in prison and/or a fine of up to $250,000.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> I agree with Sampson's dad.... Just make the woman happy. Maybe there is a reason she is a SUBSTITUTE... It still sux though.


Yeah what's funny is that that's how the mail system works. You have your normal route workers, and they get 1 or two days off depending on the size of their route, and there is normally one or two people who have to work on everyone else's off days. It's pretty funny I think.

the situation sucks Michelle but it's the same reason I wont yell at my neighbors for their snarling dogs, Im just gonna put up one of those bark inhibitors. I just dont like confrontation cuz I'd be worried that it'd get out of hand. I know youre angry and everything, but isn't such expected when you own the breed?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would call and complain!
BUT if your dog is off leash and not behind a fence she could say she felt threatened. Our law here states they can be off leash on our own property as long as they do not go off the property. If it is the same there I really would call and raise a stink about your sweet dog being in the front with you and her throwing a fit and being rude! If we do not hold ppl like that accountable for their actions they will continue to think that behavior is ok.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Did she smell like fresh baked cookies, that's what I would have asked her. I like to be sarcastic & make fun of the situation (when really I'm making fun of the person). Perhaps she's afraid he can smell her bad attitude. I'd get her truck number & complain about her attitude & shoving the mail at you, this economy's waaaay too brittle for customer service to lax in just about any field.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

UPDATE: yesterday we got a different subsitute mailman. I do not know if she asked to go on a different route or she was only assigned here for 2 days but the good news is I didnt have to complain (whew for me because that is out of my charater) and no more confontations. The other replacement didnt do or say anything Peanut was outside on the balcony which is fenced and on the second floor. Peanut didnt even notice him he is kinda oblvious to things like that when he is doing things he enjoys like sunning himself. The best part is nothing happened with my boy.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, here is my opinion. If your yard is not fenced the dog should not have been let out period off lead whether or not anyone was there. There are leash laws and if the dog leaves your property or something happens while you have the dog off lead it is an going to be a HUGE issue.

However, since the dog did nothing to her and wasn't causing and issue, she really had no right IMO to be rude to you. She should have gone about it in a better way.
She was right to say something to you, but not in the way that she did it.

So before deciding if you would like to complain, I'd take all that into consideration.


----------

